# Kalonline



## SuperMaan

i cant play kalonline each time i enter it it dosent begin update and i cant enter www.kalonline.com

what's solution?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hi, welcome to the forum!

What kind of an error/s (if any) are you getting?

If you haven't already, try running through the 'Common game Issues' (Link in my signature) and see if any of that helps.

On their site there was a few notices for server maintenance etc. over the last few days, and the page did take an excrutiatingly long time to load, so maybe they are having problems with their servers?


----------



## FatherTucker

Every time i want to run Kal, tere is a problem with anti-hacking. Maybe that's because i'm using Vista?


----------



## Grove

Could you please state the error message word for word. I'm not a whiz on Vista but it's a possibility.


----------



## naum

i have vista problem some1 can help me how fiix that?.. thx!


----------



## zylan121

i run vista and i can't go on the error message is: Can't decompress Data/Hypertext/time_1.bmp.gz thats it so reply quick i reslly wanna play


----------



## mckillwashere

Zylan121 .gz is a linux file if im not mistaken. Im not sure if Windows can run compress .gz files without another process. But I have never used Vista so it may.


----------



## zylan121

facks


----------



## mckillwashere

Facks?


----------



## zylan121

there's a problem with anti hacking


----------



## anastacia78

hello i have problems with the connections to kal online always its says connection lost with server...
can you help me?


----------



## demonater

*little devil box*

hi im new to this but i ahveaproblem wid ma kal online cos every tim i log on it says"you have been exspelled" and i can click the redbutton to turn of the little box that it says it in but then it all stops it moves but nothings ther apart from people and no mosters and the people dont move and if i click the ok button it turns off the game completly if any one can ive me some ideas that would be great thanks :wave:


----------



## mizznugg

Hello, Everytime i try and Register it tells me.
Please type your ID Check
I know everything is right 
here is a screeen shot.

WHY CANT I REGISTER PLZ HELP!
i just downloaded the game and everything.


----------



## Relentlesss

erm the ID check thingy is near your name "Troublesome" [Check ID] <- click that


----------



## McNinja

someone took that name already 
troublesome

the security is wrong there too
FU7PEN

press the buttons, they'll show you the way.

use a alpha numeric password
L4M3N3SS


----------



## rohanboi

*Re: little devil box*



demonater said:


> hi im new to this but i ahveaproblem wid ma kal online cos every tim i log on it says"you have been exspelled" and i can click the redbutton to turn of the little box that it says it in but then it all stops it moves but nothings ther apart from people and no mosters and the people dont move and if i click the ok button it turns off the game completly if any one can ive me some ideas that would be great thanks :wave:


i have same problem once i put ma id and pw in ses iv been expelled? how do i get on :/:4-dontkno

thanks


----------



## ethan89

ok here is what i just did.. i just got downloading the game installed it.. and got the problem about the hack-shield.. here is what you do.. right click the .exe icon on your desktop or where ever you have it.. go to property's then capability check the box and put it as windows xp also check run as admin.. and that fixed it for me... i am also running vista 32-bit.. have funplaying grin:


----------



## Diditje99

Hi

A friend of mine wants to play kalonline, he downloaded it, he can open start screen and click start but then he gets a white screen and then it closes itself and when he starts it again it allways have to do updates and then same thing hapens 
We tryed to run it as admin but same story :s

He has win7 64bit, i have that to but i have no problems :S 

Can someone plz help us?


----------



## alex1911

i havent played kalonline in a while and i forgot my password. i know the username, email, and secret code. i went to the website and click the (forgot password) button, entered the information they asked me (username and email) and when i clicked enter a window popped up and said contact C/S. and when i click on the C/S center, it tells me i need to log in first -.- so how do i recover my password?


----------



## Laxer

Aside from using this page: Kalonline - Free to Play Full 3D MMORPG

or contacting customer support there is little you can do to recover your account.

If you are still on the same computer you could check to see if it is saved by a browser but that is probably unlikely due to the time since you've played.

-This thread is from '07, if you have a similar issue please create a new thread and link to this one if applicable-


----------

